# Brot als Friedfischköder



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2003)

Eines meiner Lieblingsthemen hab ich hier im Magazin untergebracht.
Hier nachzulesen:  
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/magazin/ausgabe3/html/altbacken.htm
Kommentare??


----------

